# Thinking about Silkies



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I am debating whether to buy silkies for show chickens. Are these birds calm natured? Are they any good for showing if so any tips for showing silkies? Also how highly do you recommend them for pets as well as showbirds?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Silkies are very calm and sweet natured. I can hold and cuddle all of mine both boys and girls. They do go broody at the drop of a hat and make excellent moms. They do well with showing and are the perfect pet chicken. I do really enjoy them. If you are interested in showing, get some good quality started birds to build your flock. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule and I have only ever had 1 mean rooster out of all of my boys. He is a great broody and chick protector though and just took his job a little too serious.  I even had a silkie rooster and showgirl rooster raise a chick from a day old.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Silkies are the best by my opinion! They are VERY friendly. I have 3 and they love to cuddle. They are a lot more cuddly and like humans more than all my other chickens. They lay eggs year round and are hardy. I'm going to get into showing with mine and so far their great! If you're going to get show birds I would suggest getting them from Amber Waves. They are a bit pricey, but you get GREAT quality birds! Honestly, I will have nothing but Silkies from now on. 

Good luck!!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Reinerchick what state are you from or were is this Amber? Does she have brown silkies? I have done research and that is my favorite color so far!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I don't have to worry about mean roosters, I have tamed an old fighting chicken that was rescued! He had scars that were awful and I couldn't imagine why someone would do that to a chicken! But I tamed him enough he wouldn't attack people.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> Reinerchick what state are you from or were is this Amber? Does she have brown silkies? I have done research and that is my favorite color so far!


I'm in California, and they are located in Norco, California. But they do ship


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Cool, is their a web site I can go to to order them??


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

What is the price range and for shipping cause I'm all the way in Oklahoma.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> What is the price range and for shipping cause I'm all the way in Oklahoma.


There prices range from color, gender, show quality, pet quality, both, ect. so you should check out their website. And I would suggest emailing them with any questions about shipping and stuff. They are very helpful and get back to fast!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

What is the name of their website???


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

What is the web site I can order them from this Amber?


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

briannasellars said:


> What is the web site I can order them from this Amber?


http://showsilkies.com/


----------

